# Question about SFIC MP base



## sunflwrgrl7 (Mar 24, 2008)

Just wondering for those who use SFIC bases, which one do you like the best?   

Also if you have used WSP natural MP bases, how do they compare? I'm trying to decide whether or not to plunk down the extra money and get SFIC bases. 

If they are that much more fabulous than the WSP natural bases (I'm talking about the SLS-free and prop glyc-free ones), then I might be willing to spend the extra money, but if the WSP ones are just as good as the SFIC ones, then I'll probably stick to WSP because of the price point and the reduced shipping costs...

Thanks in advance to anyone who responds!


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 24, 2008)

I personally prefer sfic bases because they have no sugar solutions/detergents/sulfates. I have never purchased the bases in wsp but some people swear by it. In the beginning I purchased all types mostly from brambleberry to see which I liked best! Experimenting is costly but necessary.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 24, 2008)

I would be ahppy to send you slivers of the shae & the shaving soap for you ro sample, no charge...


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks, Pepper!  Looking at this list of ingredients, is there anything that you would oppose?

INCI Ingredients: Sodium Cocoate, Sodium Palmate, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Carthamus Tinctorius (Safflower) Seed Oil, Glycerin, Water, Sorbitol, Sorbitan Oleate, Glycine Soja (Soybean) Protein.

I kind of get the gist of all the ingredients (including the Sorbitol, which I believe is also in the SFIC bases, too), except I'm not sure of the two with "sodium" in front of them...


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, Tab, thanks!!  You are so generous!  I could send you a SASE...


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 24, 2008)

Olive Oil, Palm Oil, Castor Oil, Safflower Oil, Glycerine (kosher, of vegetable origin), Purified Water, Sodium Hydroxide (saponifying agent), Sorbitol (moisturizer), Sorbitan Oleate (emulsifier), and Soybean Protein (conditioner).

Here are the ingredients for the soaps I use.

Sodium cocoate is a generic name for the mixture of fatty acid salts (acid salts) of coconut oil that is used in soap making.


----------

